# مساعدة في محاكاة الحاسوب



## Black-Rain (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احتاج الى مساعدة الى من لديه خبرة في محاكاة الحاسوب طلب منا دكتور المادة
بحث عن أي شي يتعلق بمحاكاة الحاسوب أي بحث واعطانى كم مثال مثل

برنامج MathCad
برنامج Virtual Lab
مو ضروري هالبرنامجين أي شي يحاكي الحاسوب

وانا ما عندي الخبرة الكافية ولازم يكون معاي مجموعة
وانا وحيد فلذلك اطلب المساعدة منكم لاني بحاجة لدرجات في هادي المادة >.<
وشكرا جزيلا ^__^
​


----------



## ahmedmecha (9 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

توجد العديد من البرامج وبما أن الغرض من البحث هو مجرد الاطلاع على البرنامج والتعرف على أمكانياته يمكنك ببساطه أن تستخدم أي برنامج وبمساعدة الـ help والامثلة المرفقة تحصل على بحث بسيط يفي بالغرض ..
إقتراحي لك هو برنامج MSC Adams فهو بسيط لدرجة ما وسهل التعلم وفعال بنفس الوقت .. توجد عدد من الامثله والـ tutorials في الانترنت وكمثال من جامعة تكساس
http://www.me.cmu.edu/academics/courses/NSF_Edu_Proj/Dynamics_Adams/problems.htm
أحدها سوف يفي بالغرض .. إن أردت أكثر يمكنني إرسال بعض الملفات المفيدة .
البرنامج حسب علمي موجود في منتدى البرامج الهندسية وطريقة التنصيب ليست معقدة فالكراك مرفق مع البرنامج.

تحياتي


----------



## Black-Rain (10 مارس 2009)

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> توجد العديد من البرامج وبما أن الغرض من البحث هو مجرد الاطلاع على البرنامج والتعرف على أمكانياته يمكنك ببساطه أن تستخدم أي برنامج وبمساعدة الـ help والامثلة المرفقة تحصل على بحث بسيط يفي بالغرض ..
> إقتراحي لك هو برنامج msc adams فهو بسيط لدرجة ما وسهل التعلم وفعال بنفس الوقت .. توجد عدد من الامثله والـ tutorials في الانترنت وكمثال من جامعة تكساس
> ...



شكرا على المساعدة أخي العزيز ^.^
ويا ريت اذا عندك أي ملفات مفيدة اخرى ترسلها لي لان بدي استفاد من كل شي بالبحث هاد
بالنسبة للبرنامج ما لقيت ليه اي أثر في منتدى البرامج الهندسية بس ححاول دور عليه في مواقع اخرى
وأشكرك مره أخرى أخي على المساعدة​


----------



## ahmedmecha (10 مارس 2009)

هذه مجموعة من الملفات أرجو أن تكون مفيدة ...

تحياتي


----------



## Black-Rain (10 مارس 2009)

ahmedmecha قال:


> هذه مجموعة من الملفات أرجو أن تكون مفيدة ...
> 
> تحياتي


أشكرك مره اخرى على كل المساعدات ^.^​


----------



## الشاطرنبيل (26 أبريل 2009)

....................تسلم يالغالي......................


----------

